# Seawolf park Report 9/3



## texaswillie7 (Aug 25, 2016)

Fished the ship channel with live shrimp and live finger mullet, got 3 keeper trout 18 inches each, a couple 20 inch black drum, a 26 inch red drum. and a 19 inch sheeps head. Bite was from sun up 7:00 AM to 9:00 AM, fished till 2 PM and no other fish were caught by me or anyone else. If anyone wants to get out there and fish send me a message.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Very good, and welcome to 2Cool.


----------



## John_B_1 (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm surprised to see no flounder were caught. Sounds like a good time.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

John_B_1 said:


> I'm surprised to see no flounder were caught. Sounds like a good time.


Yes. And thanks for a good honest report.


----------



## texaswillie7 (Aug 25, 2016)

shaggydog said:


> Very good, and welcome to 2Cool.


Thanks man just moved to Houston from Miami.


----------



## texaswillie7 (Aug 25, 2016)

John_B_1 said:


> I'm surprised to see no flounder were caught. Sounds like a good time.


Didn't see any flounder, guess they aren't there yet.


----------



## YakPropeller (Aug 25, 2016)

Were you out on the end of the park, or on the bulkhead?

I've always done good on the Bulkhead.


----------



## texaswillie7 (Aug 25, 2016)

YakPropeller said:


> Were you out on the end of the park, or on the bulkhead?
> 
> I've always done good on the Bulkhead.


I was at the very end of the ship channel by the red marker


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

texaswillie7 said:


> Thanks man just moved to Houston from Miami.


You a Miami Dolphins fan?


----------

